# One step, very very faint line? Bfp or bfn?



## Millyjk (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi, today is my test day! I was given a very simple One Step test to do this morning. The 2nd line is very very faint, but even my hubby can see it! Is this still a positive? Or more likely a neg? I had 2x 8 cell 3 day embryos put back on the 4th so should a positive be more strong by now?
Any one else had this?
Milly x


----------



## Tracey78 (Feb 28, 2012)

morning any line is a positive. At this point they are detecting the tinyist levels of hormone so the line may be weak but what is important is that it is there!

It is early days, and the line may not get darker for days as the hormone levels have to go up a lot to get the lines to change- sometimes its the dye in the test!

If you are going for bloods the results there will tell you a lot more as they don't really care about the levels so long as they are doubling every 24-48 hours.

Looks like you ate pregnant! Congratulations!!


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I would use another test, a good brand or get the clinic to do a blood test.  A line is a line and I am pretty certain you are pregnant.

I had posted, but then changed my post.  One step are a bit naff and I remember getting weak positives for ages, but First response or Clear blue were coming up really strong.

Good luck
Stacey
X


----------



## xgkatex (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi it is my test date today. As I was feeling so ill on sunday I did an early test and got a strong BFP, then today it is very faint (on clearblue) so I have been and bought another cheap test in Asda that gave a BFN, yesterday I had some spotting and very bad pain, I am so worried. What do you guys think?


----------



## xgkatex (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi milly,
How are you now? I have been to the clinic my beta levels are 22, got to go again on monday for more. Still got
pain and spotting so scared.
Love and baby dust 
Katie xx


----------



## Millyjk (Jul 27, 2012)

Hope the spotting and pains are subsiding Katie. The fertility journey is so up and down. I dont think its easy to believe anything will go right untill it really is in black and white.
Re tested using a first response and got a clear positive! Called my clinic and they said yes it's a BFP!!!
They said is was highly unlikely to be a chemical this late but for legal reasons they said they couldn't be 100% sure.
They've books a 7 week scan for me in 5 weeks so got to wait till then.
They don't do bloods as they said a positive urine test is as certain as bloods at this stage.
Very excited!


----------



## pmc (Nov 15, 2010)

xgkatex Leave it for a couple of days and test again, this time with something like Clearblue. At least then it will give tou a better idea. The BFN could have been the after effects of you feeling ill. So leave it until say Sunday, and see what happens. If still a BFN give your clinic a call. Hopefully they will put your mind at rest. Good luck, this isnt easy. x

congratulations Millyjk, wonderful news  

I had my test date on Tues, had to use the test the hospital gave me. Sat up in bed waiting for the result. NO LINE BFN... We were gutted. Had a massive cry. 10 mins later I picked up the test to throw it in the bin, then I noticed a very very faint line, but because I have a light brown discharge, I didnt think much of it. I rang the hospital with the result etc. Nurse told me it could be that I am losing the pregnancy as the line is very faint, or the hcg level may be still low. was told 24 hrs could make a big difference. So I tested again the next day with clearblue. I didnt wake my DH as it was 6am and knew what the result will be. As I was walking from the bathroom to the bedroom with the test. The + appeared.... Couldnt flippin believe it. I shouted to my hubby, "Im pregnant"...was funny to watch him trying to wake up and take in the news. i always tested again the following day and the positive was even stronger. 
I know its a long way to go, but I got a   for the first time ever in my life.
So if you get a a very faint line, dont lose heart. Keep relaxed and retest the following day.

All the very best to you all. Good luck xx


----------



## xgkatex (Feb 10, 2009)

Congratulations to both of you. Same thing happened to me pmc, when I went back to the test it had a faint line. The clinic said with this and a beta of 22 I am pregnant but likely to miss with the pain and spotting. I am praying to god that he is kind to me, as I so want to be a mother it hurts and this may be my last round due to complications I get with IVF. So praying hard for all of us.
Thanks for your support guys and lots of baby dust 
lots of love xxx


----------



## teresa b (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi xgkatex

I feel your pain cause I am in a similar situation only been bleeding for 2days  I started spotting the day before test date then on the way to the clinic next morning it turned blood red and flowing  so I sobbed & sobbed just knew it was all over again as I never seem to be able to reach test date without bleeding! 
I asked the clinic to rush my bloods through as I just wanted to know and didn't want to travel the hour journey home cause I would need more meds if by some miracle it was positive ! 
The called us back in and the result was what she described as a low positive, hcg was 24.something we were stunned ! Cause now we just dont know how to feel?? My bleeding seems to have slowed right down now and I having had any cramming with it but still scared to death it's all over again (our 4th attempt)! I daren't do a urine test cause so scared it will be negative and I just want to hold on to the positive for a bit longer  

Desperate to be parents and so very scared its never going to happen  

Thinking of you x


----------



## xgkatex (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi teresa,

That is exactly the same as me, I did do a urine test today as driving myself mental. A very very faint positive so I know the levels are less and also 
the bleeding is increasing so the writing is on the wall. Feel very sad.

sending you loads of baby dust.

I really wish this stupid thing would work 

Lots of Love 

Katie  xxx


----------



## teresa b (Aug 31, 2008)

Arghhh it's so bloody unfair  so many undeserving parents out there !!!!! 
I know I need to do a test but can't bare it  
Have you got to have your blood test repeated ? 

God I so wish we could both have a little miracle xx


----------



## xgkatex (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi Teresa,

Yeah I wish for a miracle too. Yes will be having a repeat on monday. The pain and bleeding stopped tonight. How weird is that?
Do you have repeat blood tests? How is your pain? are you ok?

 xxxxxx


----------



## teresa b (Aug 31, 2008)

I didn't have any pain and my bleeding has pretty much stopped. Done two tests this morning and both negative  just spoke with the doctor at my clinic and he confirmed my fears.......... All over, early miscarriage  absolutely devastated  

I do hope all goes well for you xxx


----------



## xgkatex (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh NNNNNNNOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!

so sorry hun. This is so unfair. I think I will have the same news on monday as pain and spotting back today.
Very fed up of this. So wish things would be nice.

Loads of love and baby dust xxxxxx


----------

